# Show your tattoos!



## Sandbeard (Sep 6, 2010)

I'll start.







Reads - 'Tired of this place'


----------



## Mouse (Sep 6, 2010)

dude, that's a super neat idea! I like it. 

I've got a bunch.. lemme dig up the files..


----------



## Mouse (Sep 6, 2010)




----------



## Sandbeard (Sep 6, 2010)

Really like your leg piece. The colours in the flowers are freaking awesome.


----------



## Mouse (Sep 6, 2010)

the camera flash make em look so faded. lol


----------



## LarZ (Oct 21, 2010)

I've got a circle between my shoulder blades, but I can't figure out how to take a picture of it.


----------



## skruph. (Oct 26, 2010)

have a couple small ones. got this done a couple months back took about 4 hours
View attachment 19381
, picture from just after it was finished


----------



## Alyssa (Oct 26, 2010)

Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting


it was $10


----------



## Squidaroo (Nov 13, 2010)

View attachment 19984
View attachment 19985
View attachment 19986
View attachment 19987
View attachment 19988
View attachment 19989
View attachment 19990
this is pretty much my left arm...


----------



## Squidaroo (Nov 13, 2010)

hey mouse... i love that first one. can we get a better pic of the sixth one


----------



## bryanpaul (Nov 14, 2010)

mr. boh.................maryland pride baby !!!


----------



## madewithpaint (Nov 14, 2010)

all i got is a tiny stick n poke paw print on my ankle that i did during art class in junior year... needs some fixin though..


----------

